# Creobroter nebulosa Zheng,1988



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 27, 2008)

Creobroter nebulosa Zheng,1988


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 27, 2008)

Those are really neat, is that really blue color around the circle?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 27, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Those are really neat, is that really blue color around the circle?


The blue hue comes from spot light. Sorry, must admit honestly, for an Engineering, all I can see is a bigger Creobroter than anyone else I know. Not quite understand what the real significance of this species may be. This is quite new though!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 27, 2008)

OH!


----------



## Christian (Dec 28, 2008)

See the _Hestiasula_ topic. Probably just a synonym.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Dec 28, 2008)

Christian said:


> See the _Hestiasula_ topic. Probably just a synonym.


Believe what you said, just that these two speies are brought from China in person, and told that is!


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

ooooooo... Very nice


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 16, 2009)

EntomoAK said:


> ooooooo... Very nice


You've just commented on about a dozen of threads by writing mostly; "Very nice"... I don't know, but it kinda does not go anywhere.


----------

